# They mated, now what?!



## minomantis (Aug 27, 2015)

This is my first time mating mantids because I've raised them for years but I've always had to head to college and left them home to do it naturally but now that I have graduated, I can study the behavior.

So the mantids have mated and I'm not sure what to do exactly. I kept the male. Will she take food, should I try mating them again to make sure she's fertile, will she accept the male again/another male. How long will it take for her to start laying? Sorry, so many questions, but I'm new to the breeding aspect. Thank you for your patients.


----------



## dmina (Aug 27, 2015)

There is a lot of information on this site in regards to breeding... You need to make sure your female is fed well... her appetite is going to increase.. You have to make sure her enclosure is set up for her to lay her ooths... it should take about 3 to 6 weeks for her first ooth to be laid... and then another 3 to 6 weeks til the ooth hatches.. a lot of the instructions are species specific... You need to know the temps &amp; humidity which is required for hatching.. I will usually try and re-mate after the first ooth is laid... Hope this helps it is very general..


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 27, 2015)

dmina said:


> There is a lot of information on this site in regards to breeding... You need to make sure your female is fed well... her appetite is going to increase.. You have to make sure her enclosure is set up for her to lay her ooths... it should take about 3 to 6 weeks for her first ooth to be laid... and then another 3 to 6 weeks til the ooth hatches.. a lot of the instructions are species specific... You need to know the temps &amp; humidity which is required for hatching.. I will usually try and re-mate after the first ooth is laid... Hope this helps it is very general..


+1


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2015)

Feed her extra but carry on as usual. The time to laying depends on how long she has been adult. You don't need to remate but it is generally thought to be a good idea after several ooths have been laid.


----------



## minomantis (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you! I think someone should make a topic of things to do after your mantids have mated. There's a great amount of info for how to mate and steps needed, but information about the after is all scattered. I think it would be very useful for people like me who are new to mating their mantids but who are very familiar with them. Just an idea.


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 29, 2015)

minomantis said:


> Thank you! I think someone should make a topic of things to do after your mantids have mated. There's a great amount of info for how to mate and steps needed, but information about the after is all scattered. I think it would be very useful for people like me who are new to mating their mantids but who are very familiar with them. Just an idea.


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=35983


----------



## minomantis (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 29, 2015)

minomantis said:


> Thank you!


Sure thing!


----------

